# Rototiller



## Fisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I am looking to buy a rototiller for my 600 ford. I know what hp i need in a tiller but was told i needed a lower gear than my 4 speed or it would just skip over the ground. Is this true and if so what kind of tranny do i need to use the tiller?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum.com Fisher. In my mind, I think you'd be okay, but even if it wasn't, it seems as though you could keep making passes until you got the desired effect. It all has to do with the soil you have too, I suppose.


----------



## Fisher (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks ill see if i can do it that way my ground is a clay loam really nice black dirt, but im also pretty new to having a garden.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

A word of advice........ You should try renting a tiller first to see if the 600 can pull it off. Lot cheaper that way............


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

IMHO....Ground speed too fast...


----------



## Carolinablue (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a 5ft. rototiller for my 2360 Long which has a high and low range. In high range 1st. it goes just a little too fast and doesn't do a good job. Low range 2nd and 3rd does real well. This also depends on how tight the ground is. The tighter the soil the slower you'll need to go, this is my experience.
I also agree with Tractorbeam on his suggestion.


----------



## 284Intl (Apr 9, 2011)

Woods [url/]and others make reverse rotation tillers that may let you get by with having such a high ground speed, if the tractor has enough power to drive the tiller. The reverse rotation probably wouldn't roll on top like the standard rotation type do with a relatively high speed.

As others have suggested, it would be nice to rent one first and try it out, but in my area there's no such availability. Nobody rents implements. Call around and find out., but the reverse rotation MAY be a viable option.


----------

